# Is this a Tilapia Buttikofferi?



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello all,
I'd like to thank you guys for helping me Identify a large portion of my fish. I believe they all almost have positive ID's. I have been made aware that my Tilapia Buttikofferi will most definitely have to be removed from the tank asap as it is extremely aggressive. I have yet to see this and he has also been in the tank with the other fish for at least a year or so. Could they have all just become accustomed to one another or is it just a matter of time before he goes postal? Either or I have another fish in the tank that looks Similar to a Tilapia Buttikofferia but seems more elongated. Here is the Link --->PIC!!!<--- --->PIC2!!!<---


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't know what it is, but it isn't a butti.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Its P. Crabo and a male at that, be happy that it is not a butti.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Definitely a P. crabro, which is an African mbuna.


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

Hm, I replied in your other topic about the buttikoferi. Are you sure that that's the same fish in those photos? This one is definitely a crabro, the other fish in the other thread labeled as a "bumblebee" definitely was not...

Edited: here's the link to the one from the other thread
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3568/3403837930_85d95645bd.jpg?v=0


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

my thoughts exactly...u posted wrong fish in this topic


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Its a "bumble bee." I have this guy too, and from what you told me the other night about it not being aggressive. Mine is. Its the alpha male. . .no one messes with him. And when they do, they'll back out. He's about 4.5 inches now


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Umm yep. The SECOND fish is a butterkoferi for sure. First one is a crabro.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Suprising he's not mean with his dominant colors showing. When mine turns black like that he's about to get into someone's face.


----------

